# livies for yellowfin



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

I have been fishing out of Mobile since we moved here in 2005. I fish on my 1966 Grand Banks, the "Easy Rider" shes a little old and slow but you can count on her.I have fished my whole life out of San Diego Ca and most of it was in the Sea of Cortez off the tip of Baja California. Have caught all of the species we have here including big Blue Marlin and Yellowfin, would like to find out what the best tuna candy is for these schoolie yellowfins around the Marlin, Can, and the Ram. I'm talkin live bait mostly, have caught fin already on the troll in these ares.

We were out Saturday through Tuesday 5/9-5/12 for a little 4 day trip. Worked our way out to the Can then to the Marlin then the Ram then off to the rockpile and then worked the edge and back to the barn. Had a great trip, 3 AJ's, 1 Wahoo, 5 Dorado, 1 Cobia, and 2 Spanish in the 320 box, will post some pictures soon as we get the camera off the boat. The action was hot at every rig we stoped at huge Jack Crevalle everywhere we finally had to pull away from rigs nobody could still reel after a couple 45 min jack fights. AJ's were wide open on any kind of iron we chucked at them, and the Cobia were going crazy in the afternoon on zuccini feathers, we missed 4 hard slammers before we realized one of the Cobia had destroyed the hook and all we were pulling was the plastic. Anyway the action was hot and we released lots of fish.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

my favorite would have to be the butter-bean sized hardtails.


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey easy rider we saw yall out there i was working on the Shady Lady! No luck on the tunas? Any kind of live bait helps out here. Hardtails work the best and if you can catch a flying fish it is a guaranteed tuna! Pm me if you have any more questions


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

im sure you have heard of the phrase "match the hatch."

whatever bait is most prevalant at the spot you plan to fish. sometimes it's those 4-5'' tinker mackerals, sometimes it's hardtails, sometimes it's flying fish, small blackfin and skipjacks; regardless, put in the time to catch them and then either bridle them up (if size allows) bump-troll or hang one from the kite. pretty easy and super exciting. something cool about catching big pelagics on live bait...


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The smaller hardtails that you catch near our passes are known by local fishermen as "tuna crack."


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the candy for the Yellowfin. You are correct on the match the hatch. See all of you on the fishing grounds. And howdy to everybody, Fishbone said that!


----------

